# port macquarie nsw lace monitor encounter



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

my friend and i went yabbying in port macquarie and as we were leaving we heard what we straight away knew was the sound of a lace monitor walking through the bush, my friend and i ran ahead and my friend ended up grabbing a lace monitor as it climbed up a tree and here are some pics


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice find, but why catch it? 

The best coloured lacie I've ever seen was walking along the side of the shoulder of the Pacific Hwy just as I was heading South out of Port Macquarie, really bright striping, very yellow.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Nov 3, 2009)

Good lookin lacie, but why would you stress it out by catching it you could have just taken a few pictures of it up a tree?


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 3, 2009)

Why catch it mate?
You would of stressed it out heaps, a couple of pic of it up the tree would of been better. Nice finds too.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 3, 2009)

gorgeous lacie!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

i dont know why my friend decided to catch it, i didnt even hold it lol it was my first lacey encounter so i wasnt to keen on goin near it too much as you can just see me to the left in the first pic lol


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

Jesus give the kid a break!

He caught a lacie and released it. He didn't kill it or skin it. I think you will also see that he is indeed supporting the lacie properly!

Don't listen to these goody-2-shoes bud, you will learn more about reptiles by doing what you are than most of these arm chair experts who only encounter reptiles in books.
Don't touch venomous or reptiles you can't I.D 

Good find


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Jesus give the kid a break!
> 
> He caught a lacie and released it. He didn't kill it or skin it. I think you will also see that he is indeed supporting the lacie properly!
> 
> ...


True atleast he released and also your friend was holding it the right way, but i still think your friend could of observed it up the tree instead of grabbing it but i guess you have no control over what your friend does, just my opinion. Im not sure about Reptilefan95 but me and Tonksy get out often and photography reptile just look at previous threads on this forum.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 3, 2009)

cichlidboy101 said:


> i didnt even hold it lol it was my first lacey encounter


 but you straight away knew what it sounded like one lol


Elapid said:


> Jesus give the kid a break!
> 
> He caught a lacie and released it. He didn't kill it or skin it. I think you will also see that he is indeed supporting the lacie properly!
> 
> ...


 
Would of been good if they had lost some digits or had a tenon severed, which lacies are very capable of doing


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> but you straight away knew what it sounded like one lol
> 
> 
> Would of been good if they had lost some digits or had a tenon severed, which lacies are very capable of doing



 nobody asked you to touch it cotton-wool boy


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 3, 2009)

wow your hardcore elapid, nice signature gangsta! lol, toy


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 3, 2009)

Grabb the ****ing thing, get a hold of it. how else do ya get experience. leave him alone. good catch.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> wow your hardcore elapid, nice signature gangsta! lol, toy



Did I upset you sweetheart?

Just because you would rather do your herping on a forum rather than the real world doesn't make you right. Just a scared little cupcake:cry:


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks elapid, to be honest both my friend and eye both love reptiles and often go into the local bush mainly for a swim but always on the look out for reptiles, we have both caught water dragons, jacky dragons, skinks (mainly blue tongues) frogs and my friend who is way more experienced have caught a couple of red bellies but all were held correctly and never halmed and it was always quick to limit stress and to be honest ill continue catching them so i can enjoy them, yes you can enjoy them by looking at them etc but holding is a much better experience and they are never halmed so why not i say and by doing this ive recued a couple of blue tongues for example after that year of the boxing day bush fires there was a fire where my friend and i go and we went after the fire and found 2 blue tongues and from a distance they looked good but when i caught them we found burns and took em to a local vet where they were taken into care and release a few months later, ill try find pics, and also almost everyone tha own reptiles handle them and theres not much difference, people would say but they are captive bred so wont stress, well to me i believe they do stress other wise why do people get biten???

thanks, just my opinion


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 3, 2009)

Get experience for what ? Im not going to get into a slaning match with you 15 year olds, nor am i going to read this thread again after this.

You want experience go and buy the animals or hold a friends. Dont grab a animal that is running up a tree for obvious reasons. If you dont think chasing and grabbing animals that ARE RUNNING AWAY doesnt stress them out then you certainly dont have the mental capacity or respect to own any animal in the first place. 

From what you are saying aswell everyone should go out and handle elapids without the first idea of how to even aproach the animal, because you know, how are you supose to get experience. Especially experience to grab an escaping or leathal animal to show off to your mates, take photos of and post them all over the internet to show others how hardcore you are.....

Elapid, lol. You obviously dont have anything inteligent to say, just put downs. Shows how smart and informed you are. 

Im back off to work anyway, mayb yall should read the last few pages of this thread




reptile prices (



1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page and get a job yourselfs, instead of trying to pick fights and show everyone how cool and experienced you are....

Have a nice day


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> but you straight away knew what it sounded like one lol


 

oh sorry but ive heard lacies before, didnt see them, my friend has seen and caught them many times before SO KNOWS HOW TO HANDLE THEM PROPERLY TO AVIOD INJURY, and when down local bush he knows exactly what they sound like and ive heard it but never ended up finding them as they usually shot up a tree so could not hear them to find them

oh and brown_hair, didnt post these pics to "show how hardcore i am", just thought i share with everyone a lucky find


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

cichlidboy101 said:


> thanks elapid, to be honest both my friend and eye both love reptiles and often go into the local bush mainly for a swim but always on the look out for reptiles, we have both caught water dragons, jacky dragons, skinks (mainly blue tongues) frogs and my friend who is way more experienced have caught a couple of red bellies but all were held correctly and never halmed and it was always quick to limit stress and to be honest ill continue catching them so i can enjoy them, yes you can enjoy them by looking at them etc but holding is a much better experience and they are never halmed so why not i say and by doing this ive recued a couple of blue tongues for example after that year of the boxing day bush fires there was a fire where my friend and i go and we went after the fire and found 2 blue tongues and from a distance they looked good but when i caught them we found burns and took em to a local vet where they were taken into care and release a few months later, ill try find pics, and also almost everyone tha own reptiles handle them and theres not much difference, people would say but they are captive bred so wont stress, well to me i believe they do stress other wise why do people get biten???
> 
> thanks, just my opinion



Some people just don't understand the passion some have for the hobby.
For others it's just a way to brag to their friends about how they own snakes.

As I said you should really stay away from vens and stuff you can't I.D though.


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks again elapid, and dont worry im not confident in venomous reptiles yet, the closest encounter for me is when a red belly slitherd past my shoe while walking near a river about to jump in, heart stopping moment and thats enough for me at the moment hahahaha


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

cichlidboy101 said:


> thanks again elapid, and dont worry im not confident in venomous reptiles yet, the closest encounter for me is when a red belly slitherd past my shoe while walking near a river about to jump in, heart stopping moment and thats enough for me at the moment hahahaha



Make sure you are up to date on how to treat a venomous bite and carry the requires bandages, Always carry a mobile and try not to go alone.


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

always, and its too boring going alone so theres always someone else lol


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice find mate. I would catch it dont listen to the people who just sit on here and critacise. How big was he?


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 3, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> Get experience for what ? Im not going to get into a slaning match with you 15 year olds, nor am i going to read this thread again after this.
> 
> You want experience go and buy the animals or hold a friends. Dont grab a animal that is running up a tree for obvious reasons. If you dont think chasing and grabbing animals that ARE RUNNING AWAY doesnt stress them out then you certainly dont have the mental capacity or respect to own any animal in the first place.
> 
> ...



buddy im a enviro scientist its what i do. if grabbing the odd lizard gets the kids excited a educates them a bit then so be it. just as long as they know the consequences if **** goes south and do try it out of there comfort zone. so quit ya winging and have a go ya self one day.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 3, 2009)

I allways carry a calico bag with me and a stick for rbb's and browns. Just dont touch i leave it up for my family to handle them to move them away from the horses. (for those people he keeps them so he knows what he is doing).


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Nice find mate. I would catch it dont listen to the people who just sit on here and critacise. How big was he?


 

thanks, i think it was around 120cm, not 100% sure as im going off memory and im not got at judging measurements lol

and i did learn things because of watching my friend catch it, never been near a wild lace monitor so i was worried a little and i remember going to shows etc and hearing about stories about what they have done to people so i was careful, but after watching my friend do it and he showed me a few things and gave me tips that im confident to hold one in the near future


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 3, 2009)

Kewl mate. I tell people to practice on Water Dragons (like holding behind the legs and behind the jaws) and that. Next time you catch a rbb post them up.


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

no worries, here are some pics of the local bush myself and my friend go to and some pics of our finds too:


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice. Any diamonds and carpets around there? I love Jacky Dragons.


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

not that i know of but about 20mins away south theres a dam where diamonds are found, havent been out there for years though


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome photos, and what a great lacie. Well done to you and your mate.
I wouldnt of picked it up for the simple fact i would be too scared it would claw me to death!!LOL
I was pulled up recently for picking up a blotched blue tongue. Personally, i *can* see the attraction in wanting to pick up such an amazing creature like a lacie, or a blue tongue, or for the real hardcore, a tiger snake!!!
Its a thrill, and a fantastic experience. Most of the time im happy with just a photo, but if im presented with a good opportunity i will pick up a reptile and give it a pat. If i ever encounter a wild carpet python, i will probably want to pose with a photo. (couldnt be any more agro than my wifes bredli anyway!!)
Yeah, sure it might scare it and stress it a bit, but they scare us when we almost stand on them out fishing too!!LOL
I reckon the people to go after are the "only good snake is a dead snake" type people, not the ones that hug 'em and release 'em.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 7, 2009)

I didnt see the above photos. They are great too. What sort of crustacian is that? Is that what they call a redclaw, or is that something else?


----------



## cichlidboy101 (Nov 11, 2009)

i thinks its just a red crayfish, it was the first time i seen one so i took it home and put it im my native fish tank lol


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Nov 13, 2009)

waaaa waaaaa waaaaa..waaaaaaa.. u big nerdy baby's who cares,he caught and released a lacey....now i member why i stopped comming on this site!!!..who gives a sh!!t anyway!! think about yah education!!!..ahahahahaha..that is rather a very ugly freind of yours btw...tell him to go to the barbewr shop,and tell him he's sick of looking like a A-hole..cut off that rats nest!!


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't read the thread, but you should grab monitors.
They eat lots of dead animals, that has been decomposing. Therefore there saliva has bacteria in it, that can make any bites from it, difficult to heal


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

Nahhhhh webcol, what planet are you on? 
As if you dont grab a wild animal when your mates are around, and espcially if one of the has a camera to take a photo to show off to others on aps. And hey cause the animal may frighten you then its ok to do the same to it! How else you gana learn to handle wild animals aswell?
Geez, get with the program wbecol!


----------

